# New Guy - St. Augustine



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from another newbie!
Just got first boat, huh?
Don't forget - some say a boat is a hole you pour money into.
Been boat owner since 1971 and one thing I noticed.
A boat that just sits winds up with more problems than the ones that are used regularly.

Hopefully I can get down your way around the end of May, for a couple of weeks.
Plan on fishing the Glades for snook, tarpon & reds.
Just have to wait and see.


----------

